# Quick Grouse Hunt and My Pup's First!



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

We're at the cabin for the weekend to be with my mom on her birthday. The rest of the fam decided to take a walk to find some tree branches for a project my dad is working on, so I took the pup out to see if we could find a bird or two. After an hour or so of kicking around in the area of a dry streambed, we finally found a bird a bit higher where there was still some water. Nixon scented and honed in on the bird just for half a second...just long enough to bump the ruffie from his cozy roost on the ground. After that initial bump, Nixon still wasn't sure that the bird he found was what we were after. I did some more kicking around until we found him again, and a shot from my new BPS later, we had the one and only bird of the day in the bag. Not great, but for the quick hunt, not bad.

More importantly, Nixon's first! He was losing interest until we bagged this bird. Afterwards, he searched with renewed enthusiasm. I was proud of him for finding the one bird!
[attachment=1:3iwq66xr]P1010659.JPG[/attachment:3iwq66xr]
Nice little ruffie. His head took the brunt of the payload. The meat only had one or two pellets in it. Should be good eating.[attachment=0:3iwq66xr]P1010660.JPG[/attachment:3iwq66xr]


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice Chaser! Nixon will have many, many more birds to sniff out!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Nice! Way to go Nixon!!! I'm so glad he is learning so quickly. He's gonna be a great dog!!!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice man... were you using the midrange Carlson to smoke just the head? LOL.... you ready to do some duckin this year or are you going to be tied up with grouse all season now that you got one for your pup?


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Riley- we're chasing everything we have time for this year! I may only go after grouse one more time, honestly. I am more interested in chukars, ducks, and pheasants (probably just the opener). Yeah, I'm gonna take you up on that offer to hit FB. I also wanna do a bunch of hunts on the GSL come November/December. Like I said, I'll go as often as time, money, and the wife can afford!


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

congratulations on his first grouse. hopefully that will be the first of many for him.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It sounds like you had a good time and some great experience for your dog thanks for the report and photos. 8)


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

Great start to your future hunts with Nixon. Nice job.


----------

